# airbrush



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

i would like to get into airbrushing my own spinners. does anybody have any advise where i can buy a good starter set with compressor. dont need anything fancy thanks in advance


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Check out Harbor Freight....here is the link

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=airbruish

Rod


----------

